# Follow-up on BBC documentary about SpeedFerries



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

10 February 2005

PRESS RELEASE 


Follow-up on BBC documentary about SpeedFerries 


This message to SpeedFerries’ customers from the CEO has been published today on SpeedFerries web pages:

“Dear Customer,

Dirty Tricks in Dover
On the 18 January the BBC broadcasted a documentary on SpeedFerries. The show featured the many difficulties of starting up the Dover-Boulogne operation and indeed the effects of the “dirty tricks campaign” against this new low-cost ferry service. As more than two million British viewers witnessed during the programme, the effects of the campaign did affect SpeedFerries and our passengers in June and July.

Saved by the Public Eye
So, what happened after the summer? Well, in fact SpeedFerries was saved by the public eye. A giant logo “Fight the Pirates” was painted on the SpeedFerries Catamaran “SpeedOne.” Press releases describing the dirty tricks campaign were published and the UK press invited to cover the events in Dover. The offensive strategy did pay off. Following these fight back activities, all incidents immediately stopped. In fact, since July not one hostile activity has been recorded against SpeedFerries in the Port of Dover. 

The fight continues in Court
The ferry war has now moved to the courts. A British court, the EU competition authorities and the UK Office of Fair Trading will be the battlefields of this continued fight caused by the Industry’s fear of low-cost competition. Recently a competitor in Dover has via its lawyers, threatened to take further legal steps against SpeedFerries based on the negative publicity they (quite rightly) received in the above-mentioned BBC documentary. 

Dover-Boulogne now the most punctual service 
As mentioned in the documentary, during the dirty tricks war, 95% of sailings were in fact still on time. From early October SpeedFerries have developed into the most punctual cross-Channel service. Hardly any technical problems have affected the operation and the regularity of the sailings is now state of the art. 

Sincerely yours,

Curt Stavis
Chief Executive Officer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Serves me right for going on an extended January holiday, missed it.

I would have liked to have seen that programme.

pete.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Speed ferries*

Great, I'm so pleased the 'dirty tricks' episode is over. I wonder if the ferry company that is taking legal action is the one we have booked on for July?

It was their ship which was suspiciously broken down in front of the 'Speed ferries' berth on the programme.

Good luck to Speed ferries, stick it up em...we might end up with no more rip-off prices.

Texas


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Sorry you missed it, just to rub salt in the wounds it was very interesting :wink: 

Ian


----------

